# cheap high CRI LED bulbs for photos



## naoki (Nov 27, 2016)

This isn't quite about orchids, but I wrote up my impression about using cheap house-hold LED bulbs (PAR38) with high CRI for photography. Here is the link to my Orchid Borealis blog post.




Sarracenia purpurea on Flickr


----------



## naoki (Dec 16, 2016)

I came across this blog post by Kirk Tuck:
https://visualsciencelab.blogspot.com/2016/12/a-decent-led-light-with-lots-of-power.html
He is a professional photographer, and I really enjoy his portrait photos and blog posts. The LED bulb has a bit lower CRI, but much higher output. I'm happy with mine, but this could be a good option for others.


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 16, 2016)

thanks for links and review. i'd seen an led for video cameras in ny camera catalog (B&H ?) i'd received that thought might be good for outdoor portable photography


----------



## naoki (Dec 17, 2016)

Those portable LED video light is very expensive, isn't it? Especially for outdoor purpose, it probably have to have quite a bit of output to balance with natural light. But continuous light is surely a time saver!


----------



## naoki (Apr 6, 2017)

I saw this video, which is a good illustration of the effects of light angle. It also show the advantage of continuous light (vs speed light).

https://youtu.be/w8BQHwpMEIQ


----------

